# UN AFORISMA AL GIORNO ... ... ...



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2005)

*... ... ...*

...


----------



## bea (13 Giugno 2005)

*vaaaa beneeee, ooookeeeei*

e qualche aforisma che dice quanto siamo belli? c'è?
Buongiorno MArì... abbiamo un grosso guaio qui. Pare che il forum si sia mangiato qualcuno.. ti spiego:
siamo in 4 connessi due utenti e due erano ospiti, totalino 4, se però vai a vedere chi c'è ..ce ne sono solo 3. Dici che sia ancora vivo il quarto?

aggiungo: adesso siamo in 4, mahhh, ciao


----------



## bea (13 Giugno 2005)

ciao Paolo, cosa leggi? Bello il librone... fa molto "old and wise" !!!.
ciao


----------



## FA. (13 Giugno 2005)

Mari' ha detto:
			
		

> Se gli uomini potessero restare incinti l'aborto diventerebbe un sacramento. ( Lore Lorentz )


Ciao Marì ... però io non ci sono arrivato in questo aforisma  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , ... perchè sacramento, ... in che senso ?


----------



## bea (13 Giugno 2005)

..mmmm .... sai cosa Marì, è che  noi capiamo meglio tutto quello che ci piace di più. Il resto lo capiamo... ma più lenti. Insomma a me solo aforismi superigeneranti!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ciao Fa.


----------



## FA. (13 Giugno 2005)

Ciao carissime Bea e Marì,

guarda Marì che non è nemmeno una riga, ho già riletto ma la mia faccia è sempre uguale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .... spiegami ...


----------



## bea (13 Giugno 2005)

.. la spiegazione di marì non te la posso dare... io ti posso dare come la leggo io. Fanno presto gli uomini  a dire che abortire è sbagliato solo perchè loro non hanno mai questo problema. Se l'avessero loro, vedremmo che diventerebbe addirittura un sacramento (alias fa presto la chiesa a dire che è sbagliato...hai mai visto una donna sacerdote?) 
PS. io comunque non sono d'accordo, per più di un motivo. E penso comunque che a modo tutto loro, anche gli uomini vivano la gravidanza ... ma è uguale, saluti


----------



## FA. (13 Giugno 2005)

Grazie Bea ... ci sono arrivato ora ... però che  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ......che sono.
Non ci avevo mai pensato ....


----------



## FA. (13 Giugno 2005)

Mari' ha detto:
			
		

> Noi siamo tutti impastati di debolezze e di errori: perdonarci reciprocamente le nostre balordaggini è la prima legge di natura._( Voltaire_ _)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarà che sono di parte Marì (Voltaire)... ma questa è semplice quanto geniale, e mi assomiglia molto.


----------



## bea (13 Giugno 2005)

fiiigurati fiorellino se vengo a spiegare a te le cose... era solo per dire che non sono d'accordo
PS. il blu di dona di più!!!
PPS. ieri ho visto per l'ennesima volta il mio nome è Joe black...
FA...adesso succede che se incontro bradd pitt, ci rimane male perchè gli dico, ciao FA, e mi c ade in depressione..e poi chi la sente l'Angelina Jolie..
nel caso, te la mando..............


----------



## FA. (13 Giugno 2005)

Bea ... non ti preoccupare, sono certo che con Brad Pitt non avrai nessun lapsus, e quella "bambolina gonfiabile" siliconata anche dietro le orecchie di Angelina verà sgonfiata e messa nel cassetto per questa tua occasione.


----------



## Non registrato (13 Giugno 2005)

.. in effeti penso proprio non ci sarà questo lapsus... 
Ma come si dice sempre...mai dire mai, una volta incontrai sean connery...
se ci ripenso....


----------



## Non registrato (13 Giugno 2005)

sai cosa Fa, con tutte queste storie... non ti sembrano benemerite cavolate?!?!
A me si, tanto... comunque ... un bacione.


----------



## bea (13 Giugno 2005)

quelli lì sopra sono io, solo ho fatto casino con la registrazione... beh, vado salutoni a tutti... in alto i cuori... COMUNQUE!!!


----------



## Non registrato (13 Giugno 2005)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> .., una volta incontrai sean connery...
> se ci ripenso....


Io l'ho seguito in una sua intervista, ... è un uomo che mi è sembrato talmente naturale da scambiarlo facilmente per un pensionato dell'INPS.

Non ha nessun atteggiamento da stronzo, ... in più "sembra" che sia molto fedele o comunque ha la stessa moglie da molti anni. Fatto eccezionale se consideri il suo mestiere ?


----------



## bea (14 Giugno 2005)

Eccerto che si Marì... vedessi il mio sorrisone nel leggere .
Questo si che è un buongiorno!!!
Grazie mille.
PS. al signor "non registrato".. si è davvero una persona tranquillissima, io l'ho visto ed incontrato per sbaglio una volta sola. Praticamente nessuno l'ha riconosciuto perchè senza doppio petto nero era veramente come noi....ed era con sua moglie...


----------



## FA. (15 Giugno 2005)

Mari' ha detto:
			
		

> Una bella donna non è colei di cui si lodano le gambe o le braccia, ma quella il cui aspetto complessivo è di tale bellezza da togliere la possibilità di ammirare le singole parti.
> ( Lucio Anneo Seneca )


Questa cosa è verissima ... direi di più ... verissima.

Questo Seneca si è meritato un secondo posto nella mia classifica, dopo il mitico Voltaire  ... però per confermarlo dovrei leggere qualche suo libro, mi ricordo vagamente qualcosa ... ma non al punto da esserne certo.

Bravissima Marì


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Giugno 2005)

Ducunt fata volentem, nolentem trahunt.


----------



## Non registrato (16 Giugno 2005)

"il fato guida chi è consenziente, trascina chi si oppone" Seneca


----------



## FA. (20 Giugno 2005)

Voltaire è un realista puro ... vabbè ... purtroppo lo era.

Con i guai che ha avuto (tantissimi) è sempre riuscito a trovare un vantaggio nei suoi casini, uno dei tanti è: "farsi ammirare da me" ... e non è poco per uno scrittore storico.


----------



## FA. (22 Giugno 2005)

Allora il mio cuore Mari ? non lo trovo più.



Tanti auguri Jack ? la pizza allora ?


----------



## bea (24 Giugno 2005)

..c'è da chiedersi com'è che questo ultimo mi piace così tanto!!
PS. Ma marì non dorme mai?
buona giornata


----------



## Non registrato (24 Giugno 2005)

....... uP......


----------



## FA. (24 Giugno 2005)

bea ha detto:
			
		

> ..c'è da chiedersi com'è che questo ultimo mi piace così tanto!!


Perchè come a me, ... questa frase ti sta dando del genio


----------



## bea (24 Giugno 2005)

ciao Fa, io inoltro una portesta ufficiale a marì: qui si fanno delle preferenze nelle file  

	
	
		
		
	


	




PS. dici che un pochino ci piace sentirci intelligentoni?   

	
	
		
		
	


	




(mi sono messa qualcusa di adatto)
Vado a lavorare, anzi di più. Stacco per un pochino. Fate i bravi eh!!
Qui il caldo mi fa funzionare poco le sinapsi e non riesco a fare troppe cose (2) in contemporanea.


----------



## FA. (24 Giugno 2005)

bea ha detto:
			
		

> ciao Fa, io inoltro una portesta ufficiale a marì: qui si fanno delle preferenze nelle file
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè Bea !?! ... nel post ti ho dato del genio ...


----------



## bea (24 Giugno 2005)

era uno scherzettino Marì, pensavo fossi tu ad avermi detto di mettermi in fila (e poi volevo usare la faccina rossa).
Per FA invece: capita che ogni tanto ti sbagli , risaluti ciao ragazzi..volo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ps. scusate ma sono veramente fusa, un bacione a tutti e due


----------



## FA. (27 Giugno 2005)

Mari' ha detto:
			
		

> La vita è una tragedia per quelli che sentono e una commedia per quelli che pensano.
> 
> ( Horace Walpole )


E' verissimo, ... io la vedo così, una commedia alcune volte troppo da ridere ....


----------



## FA. (27 Giugno 2005)

Di che nazionalità è questo Thomas.

Io allora sono saggio


----------



## bea (27 Giugno 2005)

Mari' ha detto:
			
		

> Lo sciocco non perdona e non dimentica. L'ingenuo perdona e dimentica. Il saggio perdona, ma non dimentica.
> 
> ( Thomas Szasz )


mah non so che dire, perdonare per me è molto simile a dimenticare, se non arrivo a dimenticare il torto..comunque una parte di me è sempre all'erta.
Credo il perdono, quello totale per quanto mi riguarda è davvero dimenticare quanto successo. Se non lascio andare il torto nel dimenticatoio, significa che sono ancora in fase di "digestione"..


----------



## FA. (27 Giugno 2005)

Mari' ha detto:
			
		

> Perche avevi dei dubbi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie Marì, per l'informazione

sul fatto dei dubbi sì. La saggezza va e viene ... è un po' volubile come qualità.

Trovo che sia assente per tutto quello che ci riguarda direttamente, ... in certi casi


----------



## FA. (3 Luglio 2005)

Gervaso ha scritto davvero dei bellissimi e numerosi aforismi.



E sono d?accordo anche su questo, ? se sono in spiaggia rilassato a prendere il sole e a bermi la limonata, ? che cosa me ne faccio del coraggio !?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il coraggio serve quando trovi dei rompiciglioni ? e devi dirglilo con una SOLA parola ? e subito. Infatti, ? è contro natura frequentarli.


----------



## FA. (4 Luglio 2005)

Credo che il genio sia anche colui che vede che la vita è semplice da vivere


----------

